

How to use a hackathon to make contacts within your target market   - tijsmarkusse
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/06/26/hackathon/

======
wkneepkens
Piotr, how would this hackathon have panned out in case you wouldnt have won?
(which was the case for the other 95% of the participants ;)) Or worded
differently: would it have been worth it if you wouldnt have won?

------
Sieuwert
good tip, but he makes winning a hackathon sound easy. I am sure it isn't for
everyone :-)

